# MSI CORELIQUID 360R v2 regelbar?



## elementz (23. Juli 2022)

Hey
hab oben genannte AIO verbaut.
Vorne in der Meshfront.
Die Pumpe ist brutal nervend.
Sie ist sehr laut und hat ein hochfrequenz geräusch..

Kann ich diese über den PUMP REGELN?
Kann beim b450 tomhawk 4 stufen einstellen
TEMP 1 2 3 4 und Voltage 1 2 3 4

Kann ich zb Temp 25 50 75 100 und alle Voltage auf 800 MV also 8V stellen.
Schadet das der Pumpe sehr?

Zweite frage wäre :
Wenn ich Sie auf 12V laufen lassen will.
Sobald ich Smart Fan Control deaktiviere sollte Sie auf 12 V laufen oder?


----------



## Shinna (24. Juli 2022)

elementz schrieb:


> Kann ich zb Temp 25 50 75 100 und alle Voltage auf 800 MV also 8V stellen.
> Schadet das der Pumpe sehr?


Gut ist es nicht wenn die Spannung ständig rauf und runter geht. Und Du hast weniger Durchfluss. Asetek Pumpen neigen eh ganz gern schon zum verstopfen über die Zeit. Begünstigen muss man das nicht.


elementz schrieb:


> Sobald ich Smart Fan Control deaktiviere sollte Sie auf 12 V laufen oder?


Ja



elementz schrieb:


> hab oben genannte AIO verbaut.


Für weniger Geld hättest Du eine bessere AIO bekommen








						Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 A-RGB ab € 114,90 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 A-RGB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Die hat nur keinen bunten Drachen auf dem Pumpcase.


----------



## elementz (24. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich alle auf 8V setze dann regelt Sie doch nicht hoch und runter sondern bleibt bei 8V ?!


----------



## Shinna (25. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte es so verstanden,, dass Du je nach dem zwischen den 8v und 12v hin und her wechselst.


----------



## elementz (25. Juli 2022)

Nene bei 8 konstant

Frage mich nur ob das so immer auf 8V läuft wenn die Temp Steps 25 50 75 100 sind.
Oder ist dann alles unterhalb 25C weniger als 8V?

Ich sehe es nicht da ich keine Kurve sehe
Habe nur TEMP 1 2 3 4 und Voltage 1 2 3 4


----------

